# للأخوة المسلميين



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*تحية طيبة للجميع*​ 
الاخوة المسلميين​ 
نحن لا نؤمن بعصمة اى ترجمة من ترجمات الكتاب المقدس فقط نؤمن بعصمة الاصول العبرية و اليونانية​ 
الاصل العبرى للعهد القديم​ 
*http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/hebrew/index.php*​ 
الأصل اليونانى للعهد الجديد​ 
*http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/greek/New-Testament.php*​ 
لا تفسر الكتاب المقدس ابدا حسبما يمشى مع هواك​ 
توجد التفاسير المعتمدة لدينا من تفسيرات الاباء الاوليين و هما​ 
تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى​ 
و تفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى​ 
+ + +​ 
تفسير العهد القديم​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/tafser.php#1a*http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/tafseer/index.htm​ 
تفسير العهد الجديد​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/tafser.php#2a*http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/oldtesttafseer/index.php​ 
+ + +​ 
تفسير الاسفار القانونية الثانية​ 
*http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/Deuterocanonical_tafseer/index.php*​ 
+ + +​ 
*قواعد و مبادىء تفسير الكتاب*​ 
+ + +​ 
*سيتم حذف اى تفسير شخصى من اى عضو و لن ينظر له** و نرجو الالتزام*​ 
*تحياتى و محبتى*​


----------

